# Footage ww2 Luftwaffe



## sunny91 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 29, 2007)

very nice sunny, wonder where that costline was though


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 29, 2007)

coastline sorry


----------

